# Derelict library, North London, August 2008



## RedDave (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't want to reveal the exact location, as anyone with internet access can read this report, and it's still in reasonably good nick after being closed for five years. (There has been some internal damage, but this could be fixed.) It's a beautiful building, and it's a crying shame that the council (whom I presume still owns it) has neither found another use for it nor sold it on the open market, where it would fetch quite a few bob, which could be used to finance lo cal services or reduce council tax bills.

All I'll say is that it's in a leafy surburb of North London, and it surprised me how interesting it was to explore.

Exterior, from the back garden






Downstairs room





Door bell





Downstairs ceiling





Boiler room





The basement, accessible from the boiler room, contained a wine cellar, a dead and decayed vacuum cleaner, and a room protected by a safe door containing assorted junk.

Wine cellar in basement





Detail on door of safe room in basement





Ground floor





Ground floor, Dutch tiling





Staircase to first floor





The first floor contained the library proper -- shelves for the books, a cupboard for back issues of lo cal newspapers, etc.

Library counters










Dewey Decimal System





Way out. Nice decoration on the door handles. You can see the fire exit.





Sanoid first aid box





Another first floor room





The second floor was given over to private accommodation.

View from second floor window





Second floor fireplace





Storage room on second floor, in roof space. This contained leaflets, boxes, etc.





Boiler on second floor





Bathroom on second floor. The sky's the limit for war savings (bonds?)


----------



## smileysal (Aug 19, 2008)

WOW what a fantastic library. Just looks like a posh house from the outside, but love all those book shelves, and period features in there. love that fireplace, and the bonds advertising board, and the counter. Love it all. Looks like a great place to explore.

Excellent pics, really like this.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Aug 19, 2008)

Dude, groovy.


----------



## Seahorse (Aug 19, 2008)

Thankfully no books to be seen on the shelves... otherwise I'd be pestering you for the location.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 19, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Thankfully no books to be seen on the shelves... otherwise I'd be pestering you for the location.



 I know the feeling! I'm always looking for ways to increase my 500 plus book collection. 
That counter is to die for! All those tiny drawers...what a fantastic workbench that would make. Very nice find.


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 19, 2008)

Really impressed with this. The Dutch tiles in particular and the alabaster work. What a lovely find.


----------



## thecollector (Aug 20, 2008)

Hampstead Garden Suburb perhaps? Nice early well built 20c building by the looks.


----------



## cogito (Aug 22, 2008)

Interesting stuff! I explored a derelict library in North London last week and wondered if you'd sone the same one when I saw the topic title, but I did a different one... In Enfield, smashed to f*ck even though it had only been closed a few months. Such a shame.

Very nice looking building that though, well done.


----------



## crumbler (Aug 22, 2008)

A very nice looking building, there are so many great looking buildings that councils seem reluctant to reuse, if the building has structural damage then just knock it down, if it can be used, bring it back to life.


----------



## thecollector (Aug 22, 2008)

crumbler said:


> A very nice looking building, there are so many great looking buildings that councils seem reluctant to reuse, if the building has structural damage then just knock it down, if it can be used, bring it back to life.



I believe County & local councils should be excluded from owning properties.The latest wheeze is, run it down, turn it into a ruin, and if possible sell if for nothing, otherwise claim for a grant. Check out Durlston Castle on flicker, 50% raised by local people and charities, 50% grant... *3.5m*


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 22, 2008)

loving the period fire place on the 2nd floor

nice find


----------



## Moo Cocoon (Aug 25, 2008)

groovy card catalogue


----------



## Concentration F (Aug 25, 2008)

Can't believe it's been closed for 5 years, especially with it being in London. I've seen places shut for a week with more damage than that. Great find


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 26, 2008)

Fantastic explore, nice to see stuff un trashed for once!


----------

